# ECM Technika II: no water coming out of group head



## Taut (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello guys, I'm looking for some help.

Today I bought used ECM technika 2 machine off eBay. Took risks and bought it in as is condition without possibility to check if it was working or not. To be honest I didn't even expect it would turn on. According to seller it was unused for last 7 years.

To my surprise it turned on and pump kicked in and filled the boiler. After a while machine became hot with working steam wand and hot water tap, but no water would come out of group head. Shower screen is pretty dirty. Planning to order cleaning supplies and probably group head overhaul kit tomorrow. This is my first HX e61 machine and any help to sort this problem will be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It sounds like a blockage, which could be a build up of scale or something simply blocking the flow through. Depending on how comfortable you are with spanners, you could take the sides off and have a loo, take the boiler off and see if that throws up a problem, or, simply try to descale the boiler and see if that sorts the lack of water issue. The blockage, if it is indeed that, maybe in the HX but I am sure those with far better techn ical knowledge than mine will soon chip in. Well done as she looks bonny!


----------



## Taut (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks dfk41. I hope there is just some simple problem, but probably I should descale it anyway. Will browse old threads for more info.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try removing the shower screen, use the handle end of a spoon.There is usually a ridge on the outside of the screen, press the handle hard against the screen and lever on thebrew head to flick it down you will need to do this from both sides then unscrew the dispersion nut in the centre . then try running water through head .


----------



## Taut (Feb 3, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> Try removing the shower screen, use the handle end of a spoon.There is usually a ridge on the outside of the screen, press the handle hard against the screen and lever on thebrew head to flick it down you will need to do this from both sides then unscrew the dispersion nut in the centre . then try running water through head .


Thanks, will try after work today. I want to order new shower screen, but not sure if I should get generic e61 screen or it has to be ecm one? Also besides citric acid I just bought for descaling, what other cleaning supplies would you recommend?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Puly Caffe is the other item you need, this is used for back flushing to remove coffee oils and residue from in brew head and valves.

It is also used for soaking PF heads and their baskets to deep clean and remove oil/residue which causes bitter/ stale coffee taste.

A stiff bristle head brush for cleaning thegrounds off the brew gasket.

REF Screen I am sure the screen is a standard E 61 screen.You could try one of the I M S .competition screens which quite a number of forum members have just bought via Charlie j


----------



## Taut (Feb 3, 2014)

Shower screen removal didn't solve the problem, but after I disassembled grouphead and put it back together water started to come out. Have no idea where was the problem... Yesterday descaled boiler and if my order with new shower screen and blank basket arrives today I will backflush the machine and try to pull some shots tonight. Can't wait!

PS: when this machine gets hot the manometer shows pressure of 1.5 bars almost reaching red zone. Is it normal?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It could have been scale in the passage supplying water to the brew head.Your pressure is high, reduce to 1 .1 to 1.25 bar OPV can be set to 9.5 bar


----------



## Taut (Feb 3, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> It could have been scale in the passage supplying water to the brew head.Your pressure is high, reduce to 1 .1 to 1.25 bar OPV can be set to 9.5 bar


Sorry for stupid question, but how to reduce it?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

On later M/chs there is a brew/pressure stat onrear R/H side of boiler, looks similar on yours. If you drop the pressure it correspondingly will drop the temperature. Have a close look for adjustment screw.!!!


----------



## Taut (Feb 3, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> On later M/chs there is a brew/pressure stat onrear R/H side of boiler, looks similar on yours. If you drop the pressure it correspondingly will drop the temperature. Have a close look for adjustment screw.!!!


This one?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes that should be it, are there any numbers/calibration marks ? Just change in small increments.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I notice that you're in London. If your machine was also from the London / Home Counties area, then its pipework is probably "scaley" and some scale caused the blockage.

A vigorous backflushing with descaler will reduce scale in the brewhead.... The big nut on top of the E61 group head can also be removed & neat descaler poured in.....


----------



## tristansummers (Nov 5, 2017)

Ah so that is where this machine came from! And now a new owner starts the journey!


----------



## tristansummers (Nov 5, 2017)

Tested brew head pressure is nearly 12, so hopefully I can get to change OPV to get it down to 9. Not sure how to check temperature. Then I think i need to modify grinder as still not getting success so far.


----------

